

Renraku OS: The Way Up - daeken
http://daeken.com/renraku-os-the-way-up

======
dkersten
Hi. I'm not familiar with Renraku OS and just read the "Renraku: Future OS"
post. It seems to me to be a mix of Singularity, Unununium and the TUNES
project.

I have thought about a similar system before: install-time verified (and
native compiled) managed code, which is guaranteed to only run within its
environment, so no need to separate processes into their own address spaces,
object store instead of filesystem, orthogonal persistence, network
transparent communications channels (in fact, IMO everything should go over
some sort of communications channel which can be "rewired" or redirected. Like
piping in unix command line, only global, for all apps, GUI or CLI).

Anyway, interesting project!

~~~
daeken
Yea, it's a mix of several other projects. I've been accumulating ideas from
all kinds of sources for years, and I've ended up with the list you see in the
Future OS post (among others). One thing I'd like to note is that the
interaction between objects, even just plain method calls, can really be seen
as a communication channel and made network transparent very easily. I'd
really like to get basic networking and network transparency into Renraku by
year's end, but we'll see.

~~~
dkersten
As long as I can, somehow, redirect the communication to other programs, I'm
happy. I'll give you an example: if I have a text editor that I really really
like, lets say notepad.exe for arguments sake, then I should be able to use
this for all my text input. It should go further than this though: if I'm
talking to you over pidgin, not only should I (somehow) be able to use
notepad.exe, but I should also be able to redirect your responses to, for
example, another pidgin conversations input, or a text-to-speech device or
anywhere really.

The idea is that all input and output can be redirected, filtered, scripted
etc. I posted a blog post about some of these ideas once, but I'm not gonna
post a link :-D been meaning to clean it up for ages, so maybe after I finally
get to doing so, I'll share, heh.

------
daeken
I just want to thank everyone here for your support over the past month or so.
The feedback on the previous Renraku posts has been greatly appreciated.

------
GeneralMaximus
The speed at which these guys are moving is amazing. Probably because they use
Boo?

Nice work :)

~~~
daeken
Thanks for the kind words.

It has a lot to do with Boo, really, particularly in the compiler. The rest of
the OS is fairly similar to what you'd see in other .NET languages (although
that has a lot to do with our reflectionless runtime not supporting a lot of
the cool Boo functionality yet), but in the compiler the Boo list
functionality has made life incredibly easy. The internals of the compiler
really look a lot like that of a Lisp implementation; the code is loaded from
.NET assembles into S-expression like lists, then transformed repeatedly until
it becomes machine code.

No way this could've been done so cleanly in most other .NET languages; my
previous .NET compilers can attest to that.

------
rufugee
Renraku really, really needs a summary Wikipedia page...

------
go1dfish
Very Nice

